# Donde esta el agua azul?



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

All south of the spur now?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

That's what it looks like, 50+ out. 
I fish a 23 center console with a single engine, and I subscribe to the SST and chlorophyll charts so I can see for myself where the current edges and good water will be. Anyone who likes to run offshore even just a couple times a year should subscribe to one of the several programs that show offshore conditions. 
Get familiar with reading the charts and be rewarded when you strike blue on your own, it feels great.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually use Bluewater supermap and order Roff's, but forgot to order the Roff's and the recent satellite images on supermap don't show much


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah these clouds don't do any favors for the satellite I imagery


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

El azul del agua es del 80 Milan's del sur de Destin, in Montana de malas hierbas diapers as y linias rip withe algunas empanadas


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn spellchecker does not do Spanish. Bottom line is blue water is 80 miles due south of Destin. Lots of scattered weeds and some larger patties. Lots of current rips. Formed weed lines just moth of there in green water.


----------

